# Importing a US Bank Financed Vehicle



## rickzski (Aug 10, 2011)

Has anyone on this forum personally imported a U.S. Bank financed vehicle to the UAE? If so, was an authorization letter from the lender enough to satisfy the import authority?


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

I have looked into shipping my car a few times already since moving here but after learning all of the headaches one needs to go to I would suggest sell your car and get a new one here...if its modified more reason you should just sell as you cannot register a modified car here unless you have massive "wasta" connections...


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

rickzski said:


> Has anyone on this forum personally imported a U.S. Bank financed vehicle to the UAE? If so, was an authorization letter from the lender enough to satisfy the import authority?


You will never be able to export a car out of American soil without having paid it off fully, Customs & Shipping cos. dont touch cars with Loans on them, the title should be 100% clear in your name without any liens.


----------



## cmajewsk (Aug 31, 2010)

ash_ak said:


> You will never be able to export a car out of American soil without having paid it off fully, Customs & Shipping cos. dont touch cars with Loans on them, the title should be 100% clear in your name without any liens.


Not true. I have an Acura MDX and still owe BB&T (plenty) of money on it, and I imported it over here just last year. The shipping company, while dreadful (I can tell you about that later), didn't have a problem with it. I contacted my bank that held the lien (BB&T) and they gave me an authorization letter which was good enough for everything. If I would've had to sell it, I would've lost a lot of money on it.


----------



## rickzski (Aug 10, 2011)

You mention the shipping company being dreadful. Who were they? Where did you ship it from? What was dreadful about it?


----------



## cmajewsk (Aug 31, 2010)

rickzski said:


> You mention the shipping company being dreadful. Who were they? Where did you ship it from? What was dreadful about it?


Read this.


----------

